# Metallic Flavor when grinding meat?



## wausman (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, and thanks in advance for any help.

I have just started getting into grinding fresh meat at home. I started by using out Ninja and the family loved the taste of the fresh grounds meat. I then started looking for a grinder finally found a used one on Craig's list the Fleetwood PSA-25HD. When I did my first grind I had some problem that I believe was due to meat and grinder not being cold enough. After reading here I believe I am ready to try again. But I have one question the hamburger I tried it with the first seemed to have a odd taste and smell. I want to say it's almost a Metallic taste. could this be caused from thing not being cold enough?


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 9, 2015)

Be sure to wash and rinse thoroughly, and use silicone spray lightly on and in all surfaces after air drying.  Food safe silicone spray you can get from restaurant supplies, meat equipment stores, online.  I get mine from Butcher Packer online.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow that's a big one. The grinding head is Cast Iron, according to the spec. It needs to be clean and dry to prevent rust. The Silicone Pops recommends is good and make sure the Cutter and Plates are lubricated before turning it on to avoid metal on metal wear until the meat fat can keep the works lubricated....JJ


----------



## wausman (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you I will try some silicone spray. Since posting this I did clean it really good. I bought a stainless steal knife and plate for it. I then put a pack of crackers through it before staring to grind. This helped a lot with the smear and the taste but it still has I little of an odd taste. Hopefully the lubricant will help with that.


----------

